# EBMM St. Vincent Edmonton $3000



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I know there was a thread with a few people really into these and I’ve never seen one in the wild sounds like he might be open to negotiation 









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Doesnt l&m have some for the same or less?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I hadn't looked at Kijiji for a few hours but looking at this ad I noticed we have a great deal on the Tele listed right before this guitar. 2012 Deluxe for 900$


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I hadn't looked at Kijiji for a few hours but looking at this ad I noticed we have a great deal on the Tele listed right before this guitar. 2012 Deluxe for 900$


Oh ya that too haha just gotta glue the plug back in


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Doesnt l&m have some for the same or less?


All I see on L and M site is $3650


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> All I see on L and M site is $3650


Keep an eye on gearhunter.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I really like those guitars and that one in particular looks killer. Love it.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Keep an eye on gearhunter.


I’m not looking for one. I don’t really know what is a good price for one either


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Charcoal Sparkle is a bucket list finish for me--I've been hunting a cutlass with this finish forever. I've played a couple of the EBMM St. Vincent models and just couldn't get past the body shape. That price is pretty nuts. I guess you're saving like $1000 off the new price but I'm not sure I know many people that fork over MSRP for EBMM.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

DC23 said:


> Charcoal Sparkle is a bucket list finish for me--I've been hunting a cutlass with this finish forever. I've played a couple of the EBMM St. Vincent models and just couldn't get past the body shape. That price is pretty nuts. I guess you're saving like $1000 off the new price but I'm not sure I know many people that fork over MSRP for EBMM.


Canadian thing I guess. I’ve sold 3 EBMM on reverb for what I thought were Hail Mary prices.

EBMM group on Facebook shows guys buying them full retail every day


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

tdotrob said:


> Canadian thing I guess. I’ve sold 3 EBMM on reverb for what I thought were Hail Mary prices.
> 
> EBMM group on Facebook shows guys buying them full retail every day


I think there's definitely variability. When you're talking about Majesty models and Ltd. BFR Lukes that's not that surprising to me. But who knows, maybe I just can't justify it (but I would if I could haha).


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’m looking for one of the Sterling ones. Those ones sold new for $800 and change.


----------

